# Anyone see the new magicshine?



## tnrider (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=161

The design is a little unusual, but this looks like a interesting new light.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

*Magicshine 1400*

Thanks! We are very excited about the new Magicshine 1400.

Geo


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks nice Geo. Are the batteries between the 1400 and 900 interchangeable?

It will be interesting to see comparison beamshots between this and the other MS.


----------



## Armbak (May 21, 2009)

*I second the battery question*

Hey Geoman

I have 2x 900 lumen MS lights, both batteries are U/S (need extra waterproofing in the tropics, learnt the hard way). If I buy the 1400 racer kit will I be able to power one of the 900 lumen lights with the spare 1400 battery?

Cheers John


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

+1 - Also, is the new battery cover interchangeable? And is it available separately?

jw



KingOfTheHill said:


> Looks nice Geo. Are the batteries between the 1400 and 900 interchangeable?


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Another question, is the Command Control remote button optional? I'm thinking Id be happy with less stuff on my bars and a regular switch/button on the light.

I guess I'll find out for myself... at $129 I'm sure it will be a winner.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

So is the new light a P7 led (900 lumens) plus two R2's (250 lumens each) on either side?

Also is the battery capacity any larger on the new light? 

Care to explain how the switch works. I understand the stepless mode increase but how do you switch the main light on while keeping the sides off and vice versa. 

I think once the Taillight comes out I'll pick up one of each. 

Thanks!


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

HOLY CRAP! That thing is forking huge. Looks like some alien space antenna. The "900" already sits high on the helmet but this is ridiculous. :nonod:

EDIT: I knew I'd seen this light before:









https://www.filmedge.net/ce3k/index.htm


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

*I've been testing MS1400 for a month*

It's a seriously cool light, here's a few things I noted during my month of testing
Burntime on high for complete battery discharge averaged 158 mins (2 hrs 38 mins).
Command Control Button on average lit green for 22 mins, Blue 51 mins, Yellow 77 mins, Red 8 mins (total 158 mins average from 6 full burns) 
Did many shorter rides with it but 6 full burns.
Stepless programming whilst riding on the trail is so simple (can dramatically extend burntime by cutting back just a little) 
Battery pack vastly more durable than MS900
Spill from the MS 1400 will light up a 3 lane road 
Can use as handlebar or helmet mounted, preferably handlebars though
Can strap battery under stem with supplied strap and neoprene cover

That's my 2 cents
Cheers Reade


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anybody know of a Free Shipping from china option for this light as from the US these come to $170 with the postage so thats over £100 which is a bit much in my opinion. Could get 2 of the MJ-808 for that! 

I'll email the UK suppliers and see if they are going to be getting them?


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

it does seem to sit kinda high in this pic


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

The light has 1 x SSCp7 (900)and 2 x Cree XPE's (250 each)

Although the manufacturer has not confirmed it with me personally, I went ahead and tested the battery packs interchangeably between the MS900 and MS1400. I got 187 mins out of the MS1400 pack hooked up to MS900 lighthead, this was just last weekend up on Mt Lemmon. Elevation ranged between 2200 feet and 7500 feet and temps were 74 at the base and close to freezing at 7500 feet. I went late afternoon and ran the light until it discharged the battery completely. I haven't done a full discharge with the MS900 battery on the MS1400 lighthead yet, I'll do that this weekend, but I have tested it briefly and it seems to work fine. The chargers we received with the MS1400's appear to be the same model number as the latest MS900's. The battery pack for the MS1400 is heavier and is housed in an aluminum cylinder, seems to be water resistant and much more durable than MS900 version. Also the neoprene cover with elastic velcrow design is really easy and mount securely. You can mount it under the stem, on the seatpost on the bars or toptube, I prefer the stem. Hopefully the manufacturer can give us confirmation on battery compatability in the weeks to come and I'll relay any info that we may receive regarding this.

Stepless is cool, this is how the Command Control works, 1st click turns on 2 x 250's,you can dim them by holding the button down again, if you dim too far, release button and then press and hold again it will brighten it again. If you click again the 2 x 250's shut off and the 900 lights up, you can dim and brighten by holding the button again just like I mentioned above. Third click lights up all bulbs, you can dim and brighten by holding the button again. 4th click is all off. Command Control button has a little O'ring and mounts securely on bars or helmet mount strap if you want to helmet mount. I prefer mounting this lightset on the bars but it can be used on the helmet if you choose to using the standard helmet mount.

The button changes color and acts as a battery fuel indicator, from my experience this is how the colors changed for me. I averaged them because I have been testing on Mt Lemmon at various temps and elevations as well as some trail and other road rides.

Command Control Button on average lit green for 22 mins, blue 51 mins, Yellow 77 mins, Red 8 mins (total 158 mins average from 6 full burns)

I am adding content to my site as I use the product more, hopefully this gives you folks some of the info you were after.

Cheers Reade



Popper252 said:


> So is the new light a P7 led (900 lumens) plus two R2's (250 lumens each) on either side?
> 
> Also is the battery capacity any larger on the new light?
> 
> ...


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you very much that information is perfect. It's much appreciated!


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Reade,

How are the LED tints? Are they consistent between the P7 and the XPEs? Also, have you been seeing them on the cool side, warm side, or hit or miss like the original MS?

Beamshots would be sweet... (hint hint).

Thanks!


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey no problem Popper, I knew everyone would have the same questions that I did when I heard about the new MS1400. I'll run more battery tests this weekend and see what happens. It's a really nice build, the finish on the product is terrific and I think the increased surface of the lightset has improved the heat dissipation as my lightset gets warm but not quite as warm as the MS900 on high. I think you can dial it down 20% brightness, you can still ride virtually the same speed as day laps you can extend burntime to well over 3 hours. It seems to work really nicely running a MS900 on the helmet and a MS1400 on the bars, that's the best setup for me.
Cheers Reade


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey King, I'm totally hopeless with a camera but I'll see if I can get something going for ya. If there is someone in Tucson that's handy with a camera I'd gladly lend them a new lightset to do beamshots anytime. I received 1 MS1400 lightset in mid February that I have been testing with and received a huge shipment yesterday, my initial impression is my testing unit was quite warm light, the diffused lenses on the 2 x Cree XP-Es create a really warm wide spill. Honestly, where I live there is a section of 3 laned road, it was 9pm and we have zero street lights up there, I rode down the center of the middle lane and the MS1400 lit all 3 lanes up all the way from the curb to the median from 5 feet in front of my wheel for quite a distance. I like that you can flip off the 900 and just run the 250s when you are doing a long slow climb, burntime can be dramatically extended by using the command button wisely.

Cheers Reade



KingOfTheHill said:


> Hey Reade,
> 
> How are the LED tints? Are they consistent between the P7 and the XPEs? Also, have you been seeing them on the cool side, warm side, or hit or miss like the original MS?
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Look interesting. I'd prefer to see the "command button" built into the unit like the 900, rather than a separate button with more wiring.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Agreed that would make a much cleaner finish, it is nice not having to touch the lighthead though. Although I have a feeling that the reason for command control button probably has something to do with holding the button down whilst dimming the light. With the current setup you don't need to slow down or stop whilst dimming, that may not be the case if the button was built in.



dirtyjack said:


> Look interesting. I'd prefer to see the "command button" built into the unit like the 900, rather than a separate button with more wiring.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Agreed that would make a much cleaner finish, it is nice not having to touch the lighthead though. Although I have a feeling that the reason for command control button probably has something to do with holding the button down whilst dimming the light. With the current setup you don't need to slow down or stop whilst dimming, that may not be the case if the button was built in.


I see what you're saying , but I think its pretty easy to curl a finger around the front of the unit while thumbing the button on the back. I don't really see a need for dimming on the fly anyway.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah I know what u mean that's how I would switch with the MS900 as well, it is nice just using your thumb without releasing your grip from the bar especially if you are about to hit a gnarly section and want to light it up on high.



dirtyjack said:


> I see what you're saying , but I think its pretty easy to curl a finger around the front of the unit while thumbing the button on the back. I don't really see a need for dimming on the fly anyway.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I kind of like the separate button. Sure your adding an extra step when mounting and dismounting the lightset but I think it's worth the added safety(for me) of not having to release your grip on one side. I've come close to wiping out quite often as I'm too restless to stop and change the setting for some silly reason

How is the wiring routed, battery > switch > lightset? Or does the headset have two sets of connection? One leading to the batt and the other leading to the switch?

Thanks for all your info Reade


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I think the remote button is a good idea. In the olden days I used dual-beam NiteRiders that had remotes, and one of my disappointments with my recent light systems (Seca, Pro 1200, DiNotte) is that I have to reach over and switch modes on the light head. That makes about as much sense to me as having to let go of the bars to shift my front derailleur (meaning, none at all). So props to MagicShine for the remote switch.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Tuff, a single wire exits rear of lighthead (improvement from suggestions on this forum I believe), about 3 inches of wire then it splits to battery and command Control button. I have a pic of this on my site if you go to the Magicshine 1400 Lightset product and select the "Additional Images" tab.

Keep the questions coming I'll try to give you my laymans perspective from my own experience, but anyone reading these comments please remember I'm a rider who loves to night ride rather than a DIY light builder. :thumbsup:



Tuff Gong said:


> I kind of like the separate button. Sure your adding an extra step when mounting and dismounting the lightset but I think it's worth the added safety(for me) of not having to release your grip on one side. I've come close to wiping out quite often as I'm too restless to stop and change the setting for some silly reason
> 
> How is the wiring routed, battery > switch > lightset? Or does the headset have two sets of connection? One leading to the batt and the other leading to the switch?
> 
> Thanks for all your info Reade


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Thank you sir, I could clearly see it on one of your additional image photos:thumbsup:


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

No worries Tuff



Tuff Gong said:


> Thank you sir, I could clearly see it on one of your additional image photos:thumbsup:


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Does it only mount on the top of the handlebar or can you mount it upsidedown for added protection against big crashes?

I have been using a Niterider Flamethrower HID for a few years and I have loved it's reliability and toughness. I've taken hard spills on gravel and hard concrete with the bike flipping over several times until it stops. The Flamethrower head just suffered minor plastic blemishes but nothing ever broke. Is this new Magicshine for sure much brighter than the Flamethrower in terms of wideness and a narrow throw?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

I see no reason why it couldn't be mounted upside down, just need to find the correct position so you are benefitting from the spill and throw of the XP-E's and P7 respectively. Honestly I don't know the exact output of your N/R Flamethrower, but I had a N/R Firestorm HID prior to running the MS900 and I swear the MS900 had better overall performance, it was certainly half the weight as well. The MS900 and MS1400 share the same P7 for the 900 portion of the light. Hopefully that addresses your question. Someone else who has both the MS900 and N/R Flamethrower might chime in and discuss comparison.

Cheers Reade



rovert said:


> Does it only mount on the top of the handlebar or can you mount it upsidedown for added protection against big crashes?
> 
> I have been using a Niterider Flamethrower HID for a few years and I have loved it's reliability and toughness. I've taken hard spills on gravel and hard concrete with the bike flipping over several times until it stops. The Flamethrower head just suffered minor plastic blemishes but nothing ever broke. Is this new Magicshine for sure much brighter than the Flamethrower in terms of wideness and a narrow throw?


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Singletrack,

A light as big as that deserves to be centrally mounted on the bars (i.e. on the stem). Do you have a mount option that accomodates this?

Nice light, BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

We do not have a mount that style yet, personally what I have been doing is mounting it on the bars as close to the stem as possible so the mounting base butts right up against the stem. The side light is high enough to clear the stem so it sits very close to center without being mounted on the stem.

Without pulling one apart right now it looks like you may be able to swivel the mount 90 degrees on the bottom of the light to fit the stem, but you would need a pretty big O'ring to around a stem. Give it a couple of days people will have all sorts of mods for this thing, it is pretty cool



sdcadbiker said:


> Hey Singletrack,
> 
> A light as big as that deserves to be centrally mounted on the bars (i.e. on the stem). Do you have a mount option that accomodates this?
> 
> Nice light, BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Reade

Thx for all the info. What do you think the actual lumen output is? The MS900 is really about 600 lumen but of course, a steal anyway at 90 bucks or so for 600 lumens. 

Does it look like it's over 1000 lumens. 

$129 It's a smoking deal either way!!!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Our design team always kept a keen ear to the feedback we've received from our loyal light customers as we put together this new light. We priced the Magicshine 1400 very aggressively even though it has a lot of bells and whistles for just $129.99. Our goal has always been towards selling more volume so lots of cyclists can enjoy night riding. It used to be that price was the major factor in keeping riders off the trails at night. We think we're breaking down that barrier.

Enjoy!!!

Geo


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Yeah I know what u mean that's how I would switch with the MS900 as well, it is nice just using your thumb without releasing your grip from the bar especially if you are about to hit a gnarly section and want to light it up on high.


I'm blind as a bat at night, so I'm always lit up on high!


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey MB, I'm no lumen measuring expert but I have been a big fan of running 2 MS900s on the bars and 1 MS900 on the helmet. I have found that the MS1400 has a better spill than 2 MS900s on the bars. You still get the throw from the 900 in the middle but the spill from the 2 x 250's with the diffused lenses is awesome. True $129.99 is a killer deal. I'm told GeoMan was involved in the development of this product and it's a lot of bang for the buck. It's another huge step forward to helping folks afford to get out there and nightride and commute safely and that's a great thing for all of us. 
Cheers Reade



mb323323 said:


> Hey Reade
> 
> Thx for all the info. What do you think the actual lumen output is? The MS900 is really about 600 lumen but of course, a steal anyway at 90 bucks or so for 600 lumens.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

mb323323 said:


> Thx for all the info. What do you think the actual lumen output is? The MS900 is really about 600 lumen but of course, a steal anyway at 90 bucks or so for 600 lumens.


The MTBR reviews showed the following:

Light, Claimed Lumens, Measured LUX
Magicshine MJ-808, 900, 37
Light and Motion Seca 700, 700, 52

Since the Seca 700 is actually *measured* at 700 lumens, it seems that would suggest the MJ-808 is around 500 lumens?

-john


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Well Jack, this is definitely a good forum to be reading then. The battery indicator is a nice addition, gives you more indication of battery depletion so you don't get surprised. Be aware based on my observations there is only 7-8 mins left when the MS1400 is on high and turns red.



dirtyjack said:


> I'm blind as a bat at night, so I'm always lit up on high!


----------



## pe6u (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody sell the new MS in Europe, I could't find it sold outside US so far.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We ship to Europe every day, FWIW.

BTW, we're the only ones with the MS1400's at this time (GeoManGear and Singletrackstore).

Geo


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

I just unscrewed the mounting base on my personal MS1400. The base can be loosened and removed in a few seconds the mount easily swivels but the screw hole is not perfectly centered so the mount is a little off center. I'm sure the stem mounting fellas could quickly drill a centered hole and maybe notch the top of the mount to help it lock into the little rails on the bottom of the light. Seems like a really simple mod, just need to hit Home Depot to get a bigger O'ring to fit your stem. After looking at the angle of a number of stems in the bikeshop today, not sure this would provide a good position for the light as it would be tilted further than most riders would like due to the average steb angle.
Cheers Reade



sdcadbiker said:



> Hey Singletrack,
> 
> A light as big as that deserves to be centrally mounted on the bars (i.e. on the stem). Do you have a mount option that accomodates this?
> 
> Nice light, BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## twEEkerAreUs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very interested in the new setup :thumbsup: 

I see the solo racers package comes with the extra battery. Can you hook up both batteries to the 1400 for longer light times or how does it work?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

It looks like a nice good value package: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=601973


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

twEEkerAreUs said:


> Very interested in the new setup :thumbsup:
> 
> I see the solo racers package comes with the extra battery. Can you hook up both batteries to the 1400 for longer light times or how does it work?


Carry the charged spare with you...

Geo


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

roadiegonebad said:


> it does seem to sit kinda high in this pic


It looks like it sits just as high as the regular MS when you use the extra mount (which I agree, is rather high).
If you're lucky enough to have a helmet that has a center vent, then you can mount it without the extra mount. This brings it down quite a bit (probably about an inch and half).

With all that said, it probably is better as a handlebar mounted light.

I also agree with the poster that said this would be best mounted in the center of the handlebars, which would be right on the stem.
Of course, it would have to be a pretty adjustable mount to accommodate for different stem angles.

Overall, I think it should do a good job of solving the one minor complaint I have with the original MS, and that is that it's a bit of a focused spotlight. This light should help to fill in the area right in front of your front tire, as well as provide more spill to the sides.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Let's face it, I shot the pic at a bad angle...

I'm going to reshoot the pic later. 

The Magicshine 1400 lighthead is only about 1/8" to 1/4" taller than the Magicshine 900 lighthead. The difference in height is not an issue. 

Geo


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

So does the battery pack on this unit have a larger capacity than the MS900? It looks larger but if it's made from only 4 18600 cells, it must be the same. 

I would prefer if the light is going to burn 50% brighter, the pack would be increased proportionately. I don't see how it can get 3 hrs run time with 4.8 A-hrs. 16 watts/7.2v = 2.2 amps----> 4.8/2.2 = 2.2 hrs 

Or is this light a lot more efficient than the MS900?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Running MS1400 lighthead from MS1400 battery
I have had runtimes on high of the MS1400 averaging 158 minutes (6 full burns), I believe the 2 x 250 lumen bulbs are very efficient. Using the same battery pack after recharging it the following day I got 187 mins with a MS900 from the MS1400 battery pack

I'm still testing battery interchangeability between MS900 and MS1400. Early this morning I did a partial burn running the MS1400 lighthead off an old MS900 battery, it was only a 90 min ride but it burned on high the entire time. Tomorrow I will do a 4 hour ride and run the MS1400 on high from the MS900 battery until it dies and post my results. Both packs appear to have the same capacity to me, the new MS1400 battery appears to be dramatically improved in the areas durability plus the neoprene pouch is easy to mount and a nice finish.

So you can expect to get 2.5 hours on high from the MS1400 lightset, if you use the modes wisely (when climbing switch to just the 2 x 250s) I think it's realistic to get well over 3 hours.

Cheers Reade



lidarman said:


> So does the battery pack on this unit have a larger capacity than the MS900? It looks larger but if it's made from only 4 18600 cells, it must be the same.
> 
> I would prefer if the light is going to burn 50% brighter, the pack would be increased proportionately. I don't see how it can get 3 hrs run time with 4.8 A-hrs. 16 watts/7.2v = 2.2 amps----> 4.8/2.2 = 2.2 hrs
> 
> Or is this light a lot more efficient than the MS900?


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

No way this is putting out 1400 lumens (is that what they are implying). I wonder what it is really pumping? My bet is less than 1000... That would get the run times quoted. 

Seems a 'big-unit' for the output then. With aluminum battery packs, in essence 3-light heads, reflectors etc.. This must be a 'porky' package.

Wonder why they didn't go a triple or quad XPG or XPE or 2xP7 in one unit?

I think this will be the dork-light of the year. I would stick with 2x of the original 900's on a split cable... More light, spare battery. Lighter in all ways!


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

*I ran the MS1400 lighthead with MS900 battery pack today*

MS1400 battery on a MS1400 lighthead
I used a brand new MS900 battery that I charged overnight, I had to do a daytime ride today due to family obligations but I ran the light on high until it fully depleted the battery. I got the same runtimes as I did when running the MS1400 battery, it appears they have the same capacity. The command control button was green for 25 mins, blue for 55 mins, yellow 73 mins and red for 7 mins, flashing red for 30 seconds total 160 mins which is about identical to my tests of the MS1400 battery. Throughout my tests it has been evident that the change from blue to yellow on the command control signals half depletion. This test was conducted on Mt Lemmon, temps between 74 and 50 degrees, at elevations 2200-8000 feet. The lighthead was warm at all times never got hot as there was constant airflow.

I weighed the setup with the MS900 battery with pouch, MS1400 lighthead with Command Control button and 2 O'rings, came in at 430 grams (15.2 ounces). My old 2 x MS900 running off a single battery with y-cable was 454 grams but run time was usually around 1 hr 25 mins in my experience. Both are good setups in my opinion, I'll keep testing the MS900 battery pack with the MS1400 lighthead as it may be an excellent upgrade if folks have a MS900 spare battery they can just add the lighthead. I took some pics of the setup but they are too large to upload, I'll play around later

Cheers Reade



lidarman said:


> So does the battery pack on this unit have a larger capacity than the MS900? It looks larger but if it's made from only 4 18600 cells, it must be the same.
> 
> I would prefer if the light is going to burn 50% brighter, the pack would be increased proportionately. I don't see how it can get 3 hrs run time with 4.8 A-hrs. 16 watts/7.2v = 2.2 amps----> 4.8/2.2 = 2.2 hrs
> 
> Or is this light a lot more efficient than the MS900?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Coldass said:


> No way this is putting out 1400 lumens (is that what they are implying). I wonder what it is really pumping? My bet is less than 1000... That would get the run times quoted.
> 
> Seems a 'big-unit' for the output then. With aluminum battery packs, in essence 3-light heads, reflectors etc.. This must be a 'porky' package.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with what Cold-A said about the output. No way this is 1400lm. 1000lm would be more realistic. Still a 1000lm output for $129 is a bargain. Once again the Brand name manufactures are going to be taking a big market hit. At some point they're going to have to either compete price-wise or look to other markets.

Things I don't like about the light: I have to agree also with what others said about this new light. It is very dorky looking. Still, for $129 you can overlook the Dork factor. Not sure I like the switch pattern but once again this is something that as long as it works you can overlook it.

Before writing this post I tried to visualize what this light might look like on my bike and how it might work. With my handlebars there might be a tight fit because of the two side wing enclosures. Not to mention anyone that uses a lot of bar mounted hardware ( GPS, computer, etc. ) might have some issues. Since this lamp uses the same mounting hardware as the original M.S. I can't help but wonder what it would be like to try to adjust the lamp ( up-down ) on-the-fly. Something tells me that with the wider profile of the lamp there might be some adjustment issues. Once again, it would depend of course on what handlebar you are using and how much other stuff you have mounted on the bars.

Things I like about this offering: Already said...it's inexpensive. It includes a wired remote which in my book is a big plus. If it works on high for about two hours that should be good.
If you want you could just buy the light head and use one of the DIY battery holders sold on this forum.

Would I buy one? Too early to say. I am somewhat disappointed in this offering. A duel light head P-7 ( one with wide optic ) would of been better received. Not to mention a duel P-7 using the same switch pattern as the new lamp would of been more efficient. Even better would of been a SST-50 version ( 1000lm ) of the M.S. WHICH...was what I was hoping for.

Without seeing the beam pattern I'm not going to dis this new offering from M.S. . Looks be damned, it's still probably the best deal going out the door. Can't wait to see some USER beam shots. Whither this is a decent light or not depends big time on what the beam pattern looks like AND how long it runs for the USERS.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I have to agree with what Cold-A said about the output. No way this is 1400lm. 1000lm would be more realistic. Still a 1000lm output for $129 is a bargain. Once again the Brand name manufactures are going to be taking a big market hit. At some point they're going to have to either compete price-wise or look to other markets.
> .


From my experience of riding at night and racing. I would rather run two lights, one on the helmet and one of the bar.

Two MS900s work for me. From my experience, the MS900 is the magic light.

For commuting, one MS900 works fine, in medium most of the time. This MS1400 light IMO does not satisfy that user either.

I think the lumen race is over and only an obsessive behavior at this point. More power is addictive.

What I need is a light that will allow me to ride the white rim (100 miles) all night. That is one of my new ride goals. I want 10 hrs burn time. Minimal weight since we have to carry a lot of food and water.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lidarman said:


> From my experience of riding at night and racing. I would rather run two lights, one on the helmet and one of the bar.
> 
> Two MS900s work for me. From my experience, the MS900 is the magic light.
> 
> ...


I can relate to what your saying however most people only ride night for recreation or to commute. For this purpose a system that can run about 2 to 3 hrs and still provide something in the 600-1000lm range on high is usually considered nice to have as long as it doesn't end up being too heavy.

I also agree with what you said about the need for more lumens being an obsessive behavior. Count me in as one of the guilty. 

The needs of the endurance racer/participant is much different than your average night rider. If you're going to ride 11 to 12hrs in the dark you need be conservative with your light output and batteries. If I was to do one of those events I would probably use my Dinotte 600L on low. On low it runs for 14hrs ( supposedly ) with one battery. For my helmet I would probably use my Ultra-fire WF-501B host with SST-50 drop-in and run that on mid-level which puts out about 180-200lm ( for 3 hrs on one 18650 cell ). On low the Dinotte 600L puts out about 200lm. As long as the terrain is not too technical that should be enough light. If I need more I'd turn the helmet light on. For high speed down hills the 600L would be switched to mid-mode and the torch to high ( if needed ). The way I figure it one Dinotte 4-cell battery and 3 extra 18650 cells for the torch and I'm good. Oh, I almost forgot....I'd also take my Princeton tech 4-AAA cell torch for emergency repairs. It's not real bright but it's lightweight and it will run for 40hrs.

Now with all this said I disagree that the new MS1400 is not suitable for commuters. It may weigh a little more than the MS900 but you can still modulate the light for longer run times. You are right though, most people really don't need 1000lm for commuting.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

lidarman said:


> What I need is a light that will allow me to ride the white rim (100 miles) all night. That is one of my new ride goals. I want 10 hrs burn time. Minimal weight since we have to carry a lot of food and water.


Weight-wise for a 10 hr burn you might be better off with a dyno wheel. 
To complement mine I'm doing a 350mA single XPG helmet light that should give me 10hrs off 4AA if I dim it on climbs (should last all night in summer).


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally think it's too large and bulky to be run as a helmet mount. I would just assume run two MS900s.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ... Now with all this said I disagree that the new MS1400 is not suitable for commuters. It may weigh a little more than the MS900 but you can still modulate the light for longer run times. You are right though, most people really don't need 1000lm for commuting.


Longer run times than 3 hours for commuting? If so, more committed than me. My round trip, 2x/week commute is about 75 minutes.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Road bike use?*

Reade, Geoman...how do you think this would work ergonomically on road bike handlebars? Smallish width - 38 - and would be planning to mount a computer as well, and then there's the separate MS control. I would also have been worried about blinding oncoming traffic with the spill, but the ability to switch among and dim the lights seems like it would solve that.

Overall, the better protected battery, and controls make this very attractive to me if it won't make my handlebars a confusing crowded mess  What are your thoughts?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

SBeachBiker, I will try this on my road bike on a short ride tonight, it's 3.5 inches at the widest point, theoretically the command control button could be mounted virtually under one of the side lights on the bar and still be visible to the rider. I expect you would need 2 x large O'rings. Also remember this one doesn't have the flash mode, but the battery seems to be very durable



SBeachBiker said:


> Reade, Geoman...how do you think this would work ergonomically on road bike handlebars? Smallish width - 38 - and would be planning to mount a computer as well, and then there's the separate MS control. I would also have been worried about blinding oncoming traffic with the spill, but the ability to switch among and dim the lights seems like it would solve that.
> 
> Overall, the better protected battery, and controls make this very attractive to me if it won't make my handlebars a confusing crowded mess  What are your thoughts?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't finish work until 10pm so I wasn't able to ride with this setup but these bars are 17 inches wide, (38cm) and it seems to fit nicely, used 2 large O'rings, one for light the other for the Command control button.



The Singletrack Store said:


> SBeachBiker, I will try this on my road bike on a short ride tonight, it's 3.5 inches at the widest point, theoretically the command control button could be mounted virtually under one of the side lights on the bar and still be visible to the rider. I expect you would need 2 x large O'rings. Also remember this one doesn't have the flash mode, but the battery seems to be very durable


----------



## Monkeypox (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it possible or will it be possible in a future release to remove the two smaller lights from the 1400 and have them mounted on the helmet whilst have the larger single light mounted on the bar ?


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thanks much*

for the pictures! Very helpful.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Monkeypox said:


> Is it possible or will it be possible in a future release to remove the two smaller lights from the 1400 and have them mounted on the helmet whilst have the larger single light mounted on the bar ?


Highly doubtlful IMO. I believe it's cast as one piece and the electronics are probably 'shared' by the 3 LED's but I'm no expert on this stuff. Use the MS900 for your helmet and either the MS1400 or MS900 for the bars.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

lidarman said:


> What I need is a light that will allow me to ride the white rim (100 miles) all night. That is one of my new ride goals. I want 10 hrs burn time. Minimal weight since we have to carry a lot of food and water.


That's exactly the type of ride I was targeting when I built my latest lights. Most of my long rides are in the NC mountains and these good folks are responsible for some of the adventures. Pisgah Productions










For normal rides, I program the driver for 2 light levels (900/600 lumens) and I use the 600 lumen mode 95% of the time. I actually think it's still a little overkill since I always run both a helmet and bar light.

When I go on a long backcountry adventure, I reprogram the driver for 5 light levels.

L1 / 78 lumens / 82 hours
L2 / 200 lumens / 25 hours 
L3 / 300 lumens / 13 hours 
L4 / 600 lumens / 6.5 hours
L5 / 900 lumens / 3.5 hours

I use L3 90% of the time on both lights and it's more than enough light to ride at race speed for all but the most technical descents. I'll kick the helmet light up to L4 on some tricky descents but leave the bar at L3. That gives me a combined 600 lumens of light for a little over 600 grams of weight with an all night runtime. The XPG R5s are amazingly efficient at generating a lot of light at low current.

And all my lumens numbers of very conservative. They take into account the efficiency of the drivers and the optics. Using some measurements from a lux meter and some math I've calculated some real life numbers for lumens on the ground and they actually beat the numbers above. When I ride with my Magicshine and my own lights, the magicshine high / med / low matches up pretty closely with L4 / L3 / L2 on my lights.

You could use two MS 900s on low and short runs at medium for the White Rim ride and get the runtime you need. You can certainly ride ok with that amount of light, maybe not quite at full speed, but that's as much light as anyone used back in the early days of night riding.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

"www.thesingletrackstore.com
Magicshine 900 Lumen Cycling Light Dealer in Arizona" 

Psst, Reade, looks like you have to update your signature now.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks ajmelin, completely forgot about that have been a little busy lately :thumbsup:



ajmelin said:


> "www.thesingletrackstore.com
> Magicshine 900 Lumen Cycling Light Dealer in Arizona"
> 
> Psst, Reade, looks like you have to update your signature now.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

No worries SBeach, the command control button mounts nicely underneath the wing light on one side and the other side overlaps the stem so you can get this light mounted quite close to center of the bars. It also helps that my computer is stem mounted because I've had aero bars on this bike for 200+ mile rides. I did use 2 of the large O'rings to mount this setup. Cheers Reade



SBeachBiker said:


> for the pictures! Very helpful.


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you guys think about the 1400/900 combo?

Is there any point in that over 2x900s? Will all those lights just put demands on the battery that hurt the usability of the combo?

If its better than 2x900s, the few extra bucks doesnt matter. But if the combo is less usable (more lights + same battery = life too short?) then Ill just order the 2x900s.

thx!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

My set-up has been 2 MS900's (one on the bars and one helmet mounted).. however I just received a ms1400 from Geomangear last night, which will replace the 900 on my bars. First trail ride will be tomorrow, but I went out in my yard last night to check out the light.

My only complaint with the MS900 was that it's too much of a "Spot" for a second light. When running 2 (helmet + bars), I occasionally found it annoying when I needed to steer one way and look the other...like approaching steep DH switchbacks... so the spot beams would diverge, which kinda messed with my vision. Especially on easy DH/FR trails at night after a couple of sodas.  

The 1400 is just a 900 with the flood lights on the sides. It's not as large & bulky as it looks in the photos, the floods are about the diameter of a nickel. The floods on by themselves puts out a pretty good beam- probably %80 as bright as the 900, but covers 3-4x the width. With all 3 beams on it's bright and gets a really nice spread. The floods definitely light up stuff off to the sides, that get no coverage at all with just the middle MS900 beam on.

Still not sure about the remote though. I would be happier with no remote, and just 3 modes (floods only, center spot only, all on). I suppose it will come in handy for some trails though.


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

Click-it-e-click

Combo on its way.

Happy trails!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

The reflector on the MS1400 is different than the MS900. DIY forum thread on the MS1400 has pictures of the different reflectors. 
The MS1400 is much floodier than the MS900. I think the MS1400 on the bar and a MS900 on the helmet would cover any and all needs for most of us riders. 
Batteries are interchangable as well.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Geo will there be a "lighthead only" version? I can use the 900 battery for the 1400 right? Already have a 900 battery, charger, cables, and helmet mount so if I could buy the 1400 by itself for a little cheaper I'd probably consider it.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

odtexas said:


> The reflector on the MS1400 is different than the MS900.
> The MS1400 is much floodier than the MS900. I think the MS1400 on the bar and a MS900 on the helmet would cover any and all needs for most of us riders.


You're right of course- they looked identical in my house, but out on the trail the beams are totally different.

MS900 and 1400 work great together. It's funny, the 1400 is almost too much of a flood to use by itself (just as the 900 is almost too much of a spot). But paired together they're awesome!

Plus- with that amount of light on tap and the adjustable modes & remote, I was still in the "blue" battery life zone (%50+ left) after 3hrs of night riding.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Right on. The pics of it on the road bar made it look much smaller than some of the other pics. The battery is the same between the 900 and the 1400 right? Also I like the bar mounted switch, I find it annoying to change light settings on the fly with the 900.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah Jim I've been testing the 1400 lightset since mid-Feb and odtexas did a great job stripping it down in the DIY forum, the battery packs are identical. The chargers that MS supply are the same model for the latest 900's and the new 1400's, that's why I put just the 1400 lighthead and o'rings for sale on my site in case folks have a spare battery pack and want to get the new lighthead only, making it a cheaper option than buying the entire lightset. 
I also think it's cool that MS is making the products interchangeable like this, great for the consumer. The MS tail light will be coming soon and I hear we should be able to run a y-cable off the battery and share the battery with the headlight, another great idea for commuters. :thumbsup:



Jim311 said:


> Right on. The pics of it on the road bar made it look much smaller than some of the other pics. The battery is the same between the 900 and the 1400 right? Also I like the bar mounted switch, I find it annoying to change light settings on the fly with the 900.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah I am very happy with being given choices and not proprietary stuff. Being able to replace parts separately for a reasonable cost is appealing. One of the biggest turnoffs for other brand name mass produced lights is that the prices for parts for them is insane.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> One of the biggest turnoffs for other brand name mass produced lights is that the prices for parts for them is insane.


They reaped the rewards as long as they could ride it out. And, ride they did. Now, at least, there are cheaper options. Magicshine for one. We get emails every single day thanking us for bringing an affordable lighting option to market. We're happy to fill this void!

Geo


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone have beamshot comparisons of the 1400 or 900 to the Amoeba light and Trailled 500l?


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Hey MB, I'm no lumen measuring expert but I have been a big fan of running 2 MS900s on the bars and 1 MS900 on the helmet. I have found that the MS1400 has a better spill than 2 MS900s on the bars. You still get the throw from the 900 in the middle but the spill from the 2 x 250's with the diffused lenses is awesome. True $129.99 is a killer deal. I'm told GeoMan was involved in the development of this product and it's a lot of bang for the buck. It's another huge step forward to helping folks afford to get out there and nightride and commute safely and that's a great thing for all of us.
> Cheers Reade


i also currently have 2 900's on the bar. I like to point 1 more down and 1 more straight 9i also use it for strobe to be seen on the road). But yes this setup lacks the side spill.

So i'm thinking get a 1400 up front for the side spill and keep another 900 up front for more punch and the needed strobe.

I think this setup still gives LESS light output than the 2 900's but pretty close and more spill yes?


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

Coldass said:


> No way this is putting out 1400 lumens (is that what they are implying). I wonder what it is really pumping? My bet is less than 1000... That would get the run times quoted.
> 
> Seems a 'big-unit' for the output then. With aluminum battery packs, in essence 3-light heads, reflectors etc.. This must be a 'porky' package.
> 
> ...


good points !!


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Rick, the 1400 has quite a bit of spill and throw, I've done some 35-40mph road descents with the 1400 lit up on high and was not even close to running out of light. What seems to work nicely is the side lights are angled downward moreso than the 900 portion so you get the road right in front of your wheel lit up and the 900 portion throws the main beam further down the road. As odtexas showed in the DIY forum the reflector of the 900 portion is designed with more spill in mind, which I believe was the intention of the team that designed this, as this is predominantly going to be a bar mounted light. You will get much greater burntime running the 1400 than running 2 900's from a Y-cable. I like the fact that we can reuse our 900 batteries and chargers between the 2 lightsets :thumbsup:



rickbike said:


> i also currently have 2 900's on the bar. I like to point 1 more down and 1 more straight 9i also use it for strobe to be seen on the road). But yes this setup lacks the side spill.
> 
> So i'm thinking get a 1400 up front for the side spill and keep another 900 up front for more punch and the needed strobe.
> 
> I think this setup still gives LESS light output than the 2 900's but pretty close and more spill yes?


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. I think that's what i'll do, the 1400 and 900 up front.

As for the "new rear" light, what i've been using is another 900 which i put a strip of red automotive rear lens repair tape to give it that red look and it works fine and is really bright and gets drivers attention asap. But you guys are going to come out with a 900 for the rear? Is it basically a 900 with a red lens and y-cable to share the battery?

Also are you and Geoman the same store or ?


----------

